# Classic Rock - Where is it going



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Was reading an article on CBC about the future of classic rock radio stations and what they would be playing in say 30 years. Does Rush, Zep, The Who end up on "Oldie" stations? According to that article and Soundscan the new Classic Rock will be Nickleback and Headley. It's an interesting thought. How long does our generations music remain in the Classic Rock category. When I say our generation I am speaking for myself and my age group with the mid 70's to late 80's being the prime time frame.

In my mind those bands from the 60's and 70's would always be "Classic Rock" simply because they were the pioneers of that genre. They should always be regarded as "classic ROCK"


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I guess it all comes down to how one defines CLASSIC.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> ...the new Classic Rock will be Nickleback and Headley.


It will take me a long time to recover from this thought. I'll go back onto my meds.

Dave


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Metallica is already played regularly on the classic rock station in edmonton


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm more worried about the decline of the Classic Rock fan than the decline of Classic Rock.

Who the hell's gonna buy all my gear in 20-30 years time? If not CR fans, who will appreciate all this half-millenium old tech? Kids today don't want a cellphone if it's old enough to have lost it's first charge.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is a revolving door. We don't think of Elvis and Beatles as classic rock, but I suspect at one point they would have fallen in that demographic. 
So whatever today's classic will be tomorrow's Oldies.
circle of life.
i think 80s stuff like whitesnake, acdc, and poison is already in the Classic rock genre. In some ways it's a good thing, because usually before it becomes Classic, it languishes as dated and irrelevant. So being classic gives it a new life.

i don't have a problem with Nickelback someday being "Classic". At its root it's not that different from simplistic brain dead current classic rock faves like Mississippi Queen, slow ride, mustang Sally, or taking care of business.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

It depends how one defines Classic Rock. It also depends on your age. I think most radio station which are the ones that coined the phrase as an average consider 1965-1980 as the Classic Rock period.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Are there still radio stations? I only listen to media that's on my iPhone/iPod. I have no idea what current music is. That's why I stopped listening in the first place, all the contemporary stations played was hip hop. Really bad hip hop at that. That and electronic club music with auto-tuned "artists".

For me, Classic Rock will always be its current playlist but I imagine that Nickleback, Hedley and the like will start getting their rotation in time. It'll be interesting to see where the current playlist falls. Maybe they'll be played on the Golden Oldies AM stations. Lol.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Led Zepplin will always be Led Zepplin. Nickelback will always be Nickelback. Does it matter whether people call it "classic rock" or something else?


But how else will I pigeonhole someone for their tastes?!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

honestly, i think something has to happen first. what i mean is, we need that next big thing to purge what's old. i don't know what it will be, but it's coming, and soon i think. it seems like popular music for the past 100 years has has had certain cycles. each decade or so had something that stood above everything else. each thing had it's own time. blues, swing, early rock, psychedelia, folk/protest, 70's rock (for want of a better term) disco, funk, heavy metal, thrash, grunge, and the myriad fractions that i left out. each one had it's period where it sat on the top of the playlist. much of it generally falls under the rock heading, but i think rock as we know it is almost over. the kids will invent something we all hate. _that's how it's supposed to be_. it's how they explore their individuality/independence. good for them i say. i hope they make something they love as much as we all love rock & roll. i hope they have a blast with it. they deserve it no less than we did.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

For the first time ever, I agree with you 100%



cheezyridr said:


> honestly, i think something has to happen first. what i mean is, we need that next big thing to purge what's old. i don't know what it will be, but it's coming, and soon i think. it seems like popular music for the past 100 years has has had certain cycles. each decade or so had something that stood above everything else. each thing had it's own time. blues, swing, early rock, psychedelia, folk/protest, 70's rock (for want of a better term) disco, funk, heavy metal, thrash, grunge, and the myriad fractions that i left out. each one had it's period where it sat on the top of the playlist. much of it generally falls under the rock heading, but i think rock as we know it is almost over. the kids will invent something we all hate. that's how it's supposed to be. it's how they explore their individuality/independence. good for them i say. i hope they make something they love as much as we all love rock & roll. i hope they have a blast with it. they deserve it no less than we did.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think FM96 in London are now touting themselves as "Vintage" rock. Perhaps there is a difference now between "classic" and "vintage".


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I think FM96 in London are now touting themselves as "Vintage" rock. Perhaps there is a difference now between "classic" and "vintage".


I rarely hear the Beatles anymore on classic rock stations, nor that much of any 60s rock. So I think that stuff is even too old for classic rock radio. 

I think 70s and 80s music will still be hang in there for awhile though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It will be interesting to see how bands are supposed to continue their careers in the music industry with all the changes in tech still happening, and the advent of streaming services and less attendance for local shows. I saw a facebook comment that someone stopped going to shows because the sound is crappy sometimes. If you don't go see the shows and buy the merch, the bands cant make their next album or continue touring (unless they have some amazing Youtube revenue happening).


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not worried about it too much I'm from that mid 70's to late 80's prime time as well and we had classic coke and then the new generation brought new coke. Where is new coke now? The people wouldn't stand for it classic remains classic same will go for classic rock....i hope :frown-new: ok maybe I'm a little worried.....


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm of the group who figures that classic rock is from the early 50's to the mid to late 60's. The music we grew up with, danced to and rocked and rolled to with that special someone in the back seat of a '65 Chevy. There are stations that still play it. It will probably be that way until those of us who listen to it can no longer play it...then we'll shout at those of you from the mid 70s to late 80's to TURN THAT DAMNED NOISE DOWN! After that we'll tell the nurse it's time for our blue pill and sponge bath....and don't miss a spot. Especially there. Better wash it again just in case.
Right now, to me, this is some of the best....vintage....classic rock.
[video=youtube;0IUV-QxwlRM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IUV-QxwlRM[/video]
As far as asking where it's going? Better to ask where it's been. 
[video=youtube;sjCw3-YTffo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjCw3-YTffo[/video]


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> After that we'll tell the nurse it's time for our blue pill and sponge bath....and don't miss a spot. Especially there. Better wash it again just in case.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i love that pic


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me, Classic Rock is basically 60s and 70s rock. That's not a sliding scale and no, 80s and 90s rock will never be Classic Rock for me.

That's not saying it's better or worse. It's just a different genre.

50's is Rock and Roll, also great stuff, but again not Classic Rock IMO.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

Classic rock = Boomer Rock. Future generations won't likely have a next big thing to replace it. There just won't be a huge wasp population bubble in the west like the one that supported 60s and 70s rock. Once the boomers die off the children who listened to their parents or grandparent's music will still appreciate it in smaller numbers.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think with how easy it is to record a song a cheap/free video to go with it, there will be a next big thing. I just don't know when. Who knows, maybe popular metal will overtake rock for a while again (glam metal anyone?).


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> I think with how easy it is to record a song a cheap/free video to go with it, there will be a next big thing. I just don't know when. Who knows, maybe popular metal will overtake rock for a while again (glam metal anyone?).


Perhaps the next Beethoven or Mozart are just around the corner. 
[video=youtube;_4IRMYuE1hI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4IRMYuE1hI[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> I think with how easy it is to record a song a cheap/free video to go with it, there will be a next big thing. I just don't know when. Who knows, maybe popular metal will overtake rock for a while again (glam metal anyone?).


I don't see that happening.
no offense, but metal was always "white people music", and that demographic of the population is declining. so I would look to musical influences from Asians, blacks and Hispanics to drive popular music trends in the future.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

J-pop did kind of break into the north american market, but not a ton. I like how the asian market takes western music they hear, and then just take it somewhere completely different. One day I will sit down and listen to some Japanese stuff and see what I make of it haha.

The waiting game continues, as far as "the next big thing" goes.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought Justin Beiber was the next best thing. What gives. Was I wrong?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> In my mind those bands from the 60's and 70's would always be "Classic Rock" simply because they were the pioneers of that genre. They should always be regarded as "classic ROCK"


That's how I'd use it as well--although there are a lot of 80's songs beign played on some Classic Rock stations--both regular radio & satellite & internet stations--at least when I check them out.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> J-pop did kind of break into the north american market, but not a ton. I like how the asian market takes western music they hear, and then just take it somewhere completely different. One day I will sit down and listen to some Japanese stuff and see what I make of it haha.
> 
> The waiting game continues, as far as "the next big thing" goes.


North American music is taking some cues from Asian music: para-para and such. DiskoWarp Records based out of Seattle took UK Hardcore and mixed it with J-pop para-para and mixed it with punk, riot-grrl and cuddlecore sensibilities. They had a string of releases from 2008-2010 and really took happy hardcore into a different direction.

[video=youtube;cwRWVNgeD5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwRWVNgeD5E[/video]

But if I'm going to place a bet on the newest thing, it's going to be around an accordion fitted with vocal processors.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Xelebes, I just about heard of a few of those genre names. Kriste I'm outa touch!!!!




Milkman said:


> For me, Classic Rock is basically 60s and 70s rock. That's not a sliding scale and no, 80s and 90s rock will never be Classic Rock for me.
> 
> That's not saying it's better or worse. It's just a different genre.
> 
> 50's is Rock and Roll, also great stuff, but again not Classic Rock IMO.


That's exactly how I would define classic rock. No sliding scale to me. 50's into mid-ish 60's was RnR. Then classic rock till the early 80's (coincident with punk and new wave). Then hairmetal and a few other things in the 80's until grunge took over. Way oversimplified, I know, but I don't see early 60's or mid 80's music as classic rock, although some of it may be played on 'classic rock format' radio stations. Especially in Canada, where the formats are a bit loosy-goosy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

You young kids want to TURN DOWN YOUR DAMNED MUSIC! I'm listening to classic Rock and Roll while I have a spongebath. Nurse, don't you be listening to High/Deaf talking about loosy-goosy formats now.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry pops, was just listening to my new puddly-poor grrl-riot pra-pra album. And sorry bout yer loosy-goosy. Nurse could try a couple tongue depressors and some gaffer tape?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Milkman said:


> For me, Classic Rock is basically 60s and 70s rock. That's not a sliding scale and no, 80s and 90s rock will never be Classic Rock for me. That's not saying it's better or worse. It's just a different genre. 50's is Rock and Roll, also great stuff, but again not Classic Rock IMO.


Isn't it all just "Rock & Roll" though? I mean in the 60's and 70's it wasn't called "Classic Rock", that term came a decade or so later.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Sorry pops, was just listening to my new puddly-poor grrl-riot pra-pra album. And sorry bout yer loosy-goosy. Nurse could try a couple tongue depressors and some gaffer tape?


I was thinking something more musical. A lot of the old rock and roll groups had a sax and a trombone. Hmmmmmmm.


----------

